# New weird tattoo



## infernalservice (Aug 20, 2013)

Got this a couple weeks ago from an artist named Cody Eich. The ribs are a horrible place to get tattooed. This took 5 hours, and I FELT every second of it.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 20, 2013)

DUDE !!!! Thats killer. Love it


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks. It's based on a dream I had.


----------



## phugoid (Aug 20, 2013)

That's really cool, and sort of hilarious. My only worry is that you'll get some unintended laughter whenever you pull your shirt off for bedtime gymnastics!

One of my pieces took 6 1/2 hours straight inking. When the guy was almost finished, his girlfriend walked in to see what was up. She had quite a few tattoos of her own. She came over, looked me in the eye and said "You know that those needles go in an inch, right?" At that point, I was so mentally messed up from the hours of agony that I swear I believed her.


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 20, 2013)

I say about 9 hours on a leg piece one. It swelled so bad that I couldn't get my leg comfortably in pants during the dead of winter.

Also I don't think it'll cause laughter. I am heavily tattooed and stuff like this is probably expected at this point.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 21, 2013)

Very cool and well done! Original artwork makes the best tattoos!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks awesome though. No pain, no gain


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 27, 2013)

That's really an amazing tattoo.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 12, 2014)

Nowthat is weird, I a good kinda way though.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 17, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn thats pretty badass!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok. I want to hear about the dream that lead to this lol. Good looking ink for sure but I need tbe story to go with it.


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 22, 2014)

It was pretty simple. I was in an empty field and encountered a goat with 3 eyes.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2014)

That's really great work, damn. Your artist has some skill.


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 9, 2014)

that's a sick tattoo dude, where does he tattoo?


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 12, 2014)

He works in Canada now.


----------

